# Cockatiel breeding/gender help please?



## Ricci (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, I have had a lutino colored cockatiel that has faint yellow spots on her back. I think its a girl, because she is very small, very quiet (but friendly) and calls for me when I leave the room. I recently got another cockatiel whom is grey with white spots and black stripes on his tail. He is very large compared to her, and has a more bullky structure. He is very vocal. Without feather testing do you think I am correct in my assumptions? I have recently got them used to eachother and they are very bonded, and cuddle constantly. Mojo (the girl) also does this thing where the spreads out her wings and her whole body shakes and she squeaks, is that a breeding guesture? Also if they DO have babies, what would they look like?

Here is pictures if they help any: 
Mojo(female)

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o80/desy007/Mobile Uploads/mojo.jpg

Kuzo (male)

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o80/desy007/Mobile Uploads/kuzo.jpg

Thanks a lot

Also what color is Kuzo considered?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think both are females. first is a lutino pearl, second is a grey pearl. 

how old are they? if under a year, theyre too young to be bred and you may not know the sex on them for sure

and the vocalizing, is it whistles or just chirping a lot?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ya I agree with what DallyTsuka said. Also I wouldnt judge sex on size really because my female is way bigger and bulkier than my other bird whom I suspect is male. She is 111 g and he is only 85 g.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Both appear to be females as DallyTsuka had posted.

What is going on with Mojo's left wing? How old is she, and has she ever layed eggs before?


----------



## Ricci (Apr 29, 2011)

Kuzo whistles and chirps a lot, Mojo doesn't do hardly anything unless I leave the room which she uses the same monotone chirp. Thanks for your help


----------



## Ricci (Apr 29, 2011)

Neither have laid eggs. Both over a year. Her wing has always been like that, but she gets around fine.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if both are over a year, theyre female


----------



## Ricci (Apr 29, 2011)

Alright thanks for your help


----------

